# Barsch zubereiten



## Norman89 (29. März 2011)

Moin

sorry wenn´s das Thema schon gibt, aber ich wollte mal nachfragen wie ihr denn Eure Barsche so zubereitet.
Für ein paar (einfache) Rezepte wär ich sehr dankbar 

Gruß


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (29. März 2011)

*AW: Barsch zubereiten*

Bei Barschen mach ich mir überhaupt keine Latte. Häuten,Salz,Pfeffer,kurz Pfanne-Teller.


----------



## SirKnolte (29. März 2011)

*AW: Barsch zubereiten*

...schmecken geräuchert sehr lecker#6


----------



## Norman89 (30. März 2011)

*AW: Barsch zubereiten*

Danke für die schnellen Antworten 

weitere Tipps und Rezepte sind natürlich gerne gesehn #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. März 2011)

*AW: Barsch zubereiten*

Tipps für Barsch sind wirklich nicht leicht.
Da man mit Barschen - eoiner der dankbarsten Speisefische überhaupt - wirklich so gut wie alles machen kann.

Richtig filetiert praktisch keine Gräten, aber auch "am Stück" gegart sind die Gräten beim essen leicht zu entfernen.

Dazu kann man - je nach persönlichem Geschmack - die BArsche entweder häuten odr schuppen.

Das Schuppen ist allerdings ne Sauerei wegen der festsitzenden Schuppen und sollte entweder schon am Wasser passieren oder wenigstens nicht gerade im Haus - sofern man Ärger mit den weiteren Hausbewohnern vermeiden will..

Man hat also die Wahl:
Am Stück oder filetiert, und das jewewils gehäutet oder geschuppt.

Der Barsch hat einen feinen Eigengeschmack, so dass man sich nicht mit zu viel Gewürzen abgeben sollte. Wie oben schon geschrieben, Salz und Pfeffer reicht im allgemeinen.

Braten: 
Zwei unterschiedliche Methoden. 
Einmal "langsam und mit niederer Temperatur".
Dazu eignen sich am besten gehäutete Filets. 
Bei mittleer bis eher niederer Hitze die Filets in einem neutralöen Öl (Sonnenblume, Raps etc.) gar braten.
Dabei NICHT vorher mehlieren.

Knusprig braten auf der Haut:
Dazu die Filet geschuppt verwenden. Diese nach dem würzen mehlieren.
In einer richtig heisen Pfanne - ebenfalls mit neutralem Öl - auf der Hautseite scharf anbraten, dann die Temperatur runternehmen.
Nachschauen, wann die Haut richtig knusprig/braun (NICHT schwarz!9 ist, dann das Filet wenden un die Pfanne von der Platte ziehen und kurz durchziehen lassen.

Natürlich kann man Barsche auch dünsten (vorzugsweise in Butter und mit Weisswein), dämpfen, schmoren, backen etc...

Aber ein frisches Barschfilet sollte man wegen des feinen Geschmackes wirklich am einfachsten einfach braten und sich nichts verkomplizieren 
 ;-)))


----------



## Norman89 (30. März 2011)

*AW: Barsch zubereiten*

Super Beitrag, vielen Dank an Euch 3 !!

Jetzt muss ich mich nur noch um die Barsche kümmern


----------



## hans albers (30. März 2011)

*AW: Barsch zubereiten*

moin

barschfilets in bierteig 
(fritiert)
sind auch sehr legger...


greetz
lars


----------



## Siever (3. April 2011)

*AW: Barsch zubereiten*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Bei Barschen mach ich mir überhaupt keine Latte. Häuten,Salz,Pfeffer,kurz Pfanne-Teller.


 
Ich mache es genauso, nur mehle ich (auch wenn es anscheinend in der Kochbranche nicht macht) den Barsch vor dem Braten und Würzen ein. Das gibt ne leckere Kruste!
@ Thomas: hat das mit dem Mehl negative Auswirkungen? Ich habe es ohne noch nicht probiert...


----------



## hulkhomer (3. April 2011)

*AW: Barsch zubereiten*

Filetieren, entweder Natur oder panieren. Schuppen ist wirklich ne Sauerei, daher lieber häuten

Video zum schnellen häuten Funktioniert wirklich so wie bei dem Video und wenn man beim Essen auf die Graten aufpasst, muss man nichts mehr machen.


----------



## Jose (3. April 2011)

*AW: Barsch zubereiten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> Aber ein frisches Barschfilet sollte man wegen des feinen Geschmackes wirklich am einfachsten einfach braten und sich nichts verkomplizieren
> ;-)))




gilt auch und besonders für zander.

dein rezept kam mir gerade recht als anregung für 'ne halben 60er, lecker!


----------



## hulkhomer (3. April 2011)

*AW: Barsch zubereiten*



Jose schrieb:


> gilt auch und besonders für zander.
> 
> dein rezept kam mir gerade recht als anregung für 'ne halben 60er (rülps, sorry)



Kopf- oder Schwanzende?


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. April 2011)

*AW: Barsch zubereiten*



> hat das mit dem Mehl negative Auswirkungen? Ich habe es ohne noch nicht probiert...


Warum (grundsätzlich) den Fisch mit Mehlgeschmack "belegen"?

Das macht nur dann Sinn, wenn es zum einen darum geht, lewicht zerfallende Filets (wozu Barsch und auch Zander nicht gehört) etwas mehr "Kleber" zu verleihen bzw. wie beim Braten auf der Haut, um diese zum einen knuspriger zu kriegen und zum andern die Röstsoffe zu erhalten.

Mit den modernen beschichteten Pfannen brauchen aber eigentlich auch untalentierteren Hausfrauen die Filets nicht mehr mehlieren.. ;-))


----------



## Siever (4. April 2011)

*AW: Barsch zubereiten*

Danke. Hatte mir ehrlich gesagt nie Gedanken darum gemacht. Da der Barsch aber neben dem Zander mein Lieblingsfisch in der Pfanne ist, bin ich für jede Verbesserung offen. Forellenfilets habe ich bisher auch immer mit Mehl gebraten, wenn ich keine Zeit zum Räuchern hatte. Gilt das mit dem Mehl da auch?


----------

